# Handgun Disposal Question



## PcolaIrish (Jan 24, 2012)

Several years ago, my wife was given a Lorcin 9mm. It has been in the top of the closet for well over 15 years, pretty much forgotten. I found it the other day, decided to take it to the range, after a good cleaning, to see how it would behave. I shot 40 rounds through the gun, which was enough to tell me I didn't want it. The thing is surprisingly accurate, but is uncomfortable in my hand, which equals sore thumb joint after that many rounds. 
I went home and started checking the web regarding this gun, and was not surprised to see it has a pretty dark history. Knowing this, I figure there goes my chances of trading in. My question is how in the world to I dispose of this gun? Conscience won't let me sell it to some unknowing person, since I would worry about any problems later down the road. I can't just throw it in the trash, so now what?

Please, any suggestions will help.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

call the local law enforcement agency and ask how you go about bringing it to them for disposal... DO NOT JUST WALK IN WITH IT!!!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If you want to get rid of it, take it to your local gunshop and give it to them. 

Or.....maybe trade it for a few boxes of ammo.......or maybe some store credit.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i was assuming that by "dark history" you meant that it may have been stolen or used in a crime. IF thats the case, turn it in. 

if by "dark history" you mean its a useless piece of crap and you dont want a gun made with recycled electrical junction boxes.... then feel free to sell it , trade it, give it away...its junk but no one will ever mistake it for a good gun, you cant pass it off as a colt or a walther....


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> call the local law enforcement agency and ask how you go about bringing it to them for disposal... DO NOT JUST WALK IN WITH IT!!!


Or, take it to a local pawnshop on a "Saturday Night". But seriously, if the pistol functions you may get $20.00 for it, or perhaps more, but the injection molded slide can crack making it a dangerous pistol to operate. The history of that manufacturer is dark, a California company that was sued into oblivion. "On October 17, 1996, Lorcin Engineering, Inc. filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy protection. At the time, 18 product liability, personal injury, or wrongful death claims were pending against the company. It is estimated that these cases represented $32 million in claims". I'd recommend not shooting that pistol again.


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

googled the gun out of curiosity...'medicore quality and accuracy' kinda says it all.

Still, one is listed here for sale for $209
LORCIN L9MM 9MM LUGER Lorcin Pistols for sale, gun classifieds or gun auction from Cliffs Guns Safes Reloading. Buy or bid on this LORCIN L9MM 9MM LUGER in the category Lorcin Pistols on GunsAmerica.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

prof_fate said:


> googled the gun out of curiosity...'medicore quality and accuracy' kinda says it all.
> 
> Still, one is listed here for sale for $209
> LORCIN L9MM 9MM LUGER Lorcin Pistols for sale, gun classifieds or gun auction from Cliffs Guns Safes Reloading. Buy or bid on this LORCIN L9MM 9MM LUGER in the category Lorcin Pistols on GunsAmerica.


i can list a dog turd for $209, but it isnt WORTH $209 till someone BUYS it for that much.


----------



## PcolaIrish (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks, guys. Ted, yeah, it's not worth melting down to make nails. I really have no desire to shoot the thing ever again after having read up on them. Most of the local pawn shops here have gotten away from semi-autos. They won't even take them in. I'll find somewhere to offload it. I'd like whoever ends up with it to know about the inherent flaws. Man, I just can't imagine actively seeking a gun that would sell for so cheap. My safety is worth a good bit to me.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

The other option....find someone with a metal chopsaw and de-mil it. Then no one gets it.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Other issues with the pistol that may pop up is when the safety is engaged the pistol may fire, and the trigger pull can go from a 2 pound trigger to 16 and anywhere in between automatically w/o you knowing what your gonna get. Just imagine being used to a 12 pound trigger pull and you get a 2 pound pull every once in a while, or you get used to a 6 pound trigger pull and you get a 16.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Wait for a gun buy-back from the city, etc. You may get $100 or $50 for it. They take anything and then destroy them.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Charlie said:


> Wait for a gun buy-back from the city, etc. You may get $100 or $50 for it. They take anything and then destroy them.


YEP! That's what I was thinking!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Since the manufacturer is long gone, you have a collectors' item in your hot little hands.
That's why there's one listed on sale at slightly over $200.00.
As long as you sell it to a collector who understands its faults, I suggest that it's worth making some money from selling it.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Since the manufacturer is long gone, you have a collectors' item in your hot little hands.
> That's why there's one listed on sale at slightly over $200.00.
> As long as you sell it to a collector who understands its faults, I suggest that it's worth making some money from selling it.


lorcin collectors often drive pristine Yugos, drink iron city beer , and watch reruns of bj and the bear...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I hate to think what a pristine Yugo would sell for, today.

They're so scarce particularly because not even factory-fresh Yugos were pristine.
(Do you remember the great Gas-Fill-Into-the-Rear-Seat fiasco?)


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Since the manufacturer is long gone, you have a collectors' item in your hot little hands.
> That's why there's one listed on sale at slightly over $200.00.
> As long as you sell it to a collector who understands its faults, I suggest that it's worth making some money from selling it.


I don't know about being a collectors item as of yet. The classic "Saturday Night Special" collectors addition. In 1993, Lorcin was the number one pistol manufacturer in America, churning out 341,243 guns. So I imagine there are still quite a few Lorcin 9mm's out there. I would think you could find them in cheesie pawn shops for $40 to $60.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Charlie said:


> Wait for a gun buy-back from the city, etc. You may get $100 or $50 for it. They take anything and then destroy them.


Bingo! Any Lib city does it but you may have to travel some.Research their local shops and when they pull one of these stunts,Say thank you for buying a POS and paying me back some of my taxes you're pissing away on this BS so I can get more than it's worth to buy a realgun.You think Mastercard has a good line,the look on their face will be priceless.


----------



## PcolaIrish (Jan 24, 2012)

rex said:


> Bingo! Any Lib city does it but you may have to travel some.Research their local shops and when they pull one of these stunts,Say thank you for buying a POS and paying me back some of my taxes you're pissing away on this BS so I can get more than it's worth to buy a realgun.You think Mastercard has a good line,the look on their face will be priceless.


If I can't find someone who would want to buy it, knowing what it is, that may be an option! Pensacola is more a big town than a legitimate city, and people down here love their guns. I'd have to travel south to find a nice liberal city that has a program like that. Hard to believe it's the same state, with the differences between north and south Florida.


----------

